# Chipper winch cable



## coolbrze (Sep 3, 2010)

What type, size, etc. winch cable do you guys recommend putting on a 250XP chipper? The dealer said they'd install whatever I want (I assume they mean whichever one they have in stock that I want). I know nothing about winch cables/ropes so looking for advice once again!


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 4, 2010)

I like steel cable. The burrs keep it real for the groundys.

Good choice going with the winch. Much better, and if you go to sell it someday, you will get some of that 4k back. Plain Jane chippers suck.


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive found the Dyneema SK75 in 8mm to be the best chipper winch rope for longevity and performance after using various other winch ropes.

It is 8 mm 6600 kg breaking strain,we use a 1 meter section of lifting chain and hook as a attachment point.


----------



## coolbrze (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I'm getting the winch "thrown in for almost free" from what I'm told. So for ~ $600 I couldn't refuse it. I'm leaning towards Amsteel Blue winch line, from a lot of the research I've done, it seems to be good stuff and has been used relatively widely on chipper winches, along w/ truck/Jeep & four wheeler wiches. What thickness winch line do you recommend if I go w/ something like Amsteel Blue? Also, what on the end for attachment?


----------



## 911crash (Sep 8, 2010)

amsteel blue is excellent i think i have 5/16 on my chipper. i ordered it from wespur they have it with abraision resistant sleeve. heres the link.http://www.wesspur.com/rope/amsteel-blue.html


----------

